# Newly raised MM from WA



## zacbrown (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm a newly raised MM (last Saturday) from WA. Got roughed a bit but I survived. Just looking into new places where members chat.

-Zac


----------



## Bloke (Dec 7, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome, and congratulations! Tell us about your lodge...


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2016)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## zacbrown (Dec 8, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome, and congratulations! Tell us about your lodge...



As to my Lodge, we're a daylight Lodge. We are a younger Lodge in the area with an average age of around 35. We are known to take a while to raise MMs - typically 1.25+ years from EA to MM. This is slow relative to other lodges in our area but I enjoyed it. 

Our community work is a twice monthly breakfast cook for homeless young adults and then we have a couple of community outreach programs.


----------



## Elexir (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome Brother


----------



## flameburns623 (Dec 11, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 11, 2016)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lodge with ages 35, omg a lot of room for growth. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 26, 2016)

zacbrown said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newly raised MM (last Saturday) from WA. Got roughed a bit but I survived. Just looking into new places where members chat.
> 
> -Zac



Welcome to the site & Congratulations!


----------



## Matt L (Dec 26, 2016)

Congratulations Brother, sounds like your lodge is doing some good work. Care to say the name and number.  I will be traveling to WA in April.


----------



## fmasonlog (Dec 26, 2016)

I'll be going through my masters sometimes in February... is it pretty rough lol. Kinda nervous as EA had me shittin bricks at first 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## zacbrown (Dec 26, 2016)

fmasonlog said:


> I'll be going through my masters sometimes in February... is it pretty rough lol. Kinda nervous as EA had me shittin bricks at first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I think it varies from Lodge to Lodge. 

The proficiency prove up for FC before taking my third degree was intense. It's meant to make you nervous. 

The degree itself is enlightening and enjoyable with much gravity.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now is your Lodge located in the Seattle area????Not to sound rude or anything, but you have simply forgotten ur obligation Young Master, Let that Fellow Craft experience for himself, again welcome to the ranks and be Humble....


----------



## zacbrown (Mar 24, 2017)

acjohnson53 said:


> Now is your Lodge located in the Seattle area????Not to sound rude or anything, but you have simply forgotten ur obligation Young Master, Let that Fellow Craft experience for himself, again welcome to the ranks and be Humble....



k.


----------



## ugur (Mar 25, 2017)

welcome here


----------

